
Explorable Multiverse Analyses: Alternative Analysis by Interacting with a Paper - malshe
https://explorablemultiverse.github.io/
======
malshe
The research paper PDF:
[https://hal.inria.fr/hal-01976951/document](https://hal.inria.fr/hal-01976951/document)

